# Pics of LFS



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Crappy pic quality, but I will get a better camera soon. These are pics of a LFS in San Jose called King Aquarium. Lighting was a little low, and I could not use flash, so bear with me.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another ---pics of Exodons, they moved too fast


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another RED DEVIL!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another Red Devil again, notice the seperators. BTW I bought the one in the middle, mean bastard, tried to bite me, and bit the guy fishing him out about 5 times. He SWALLOWED two of my goldfish already haha.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another small Red Devils....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Pic of all the tank one ONE wall...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Another wall of fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

A turtle, I think it was a snapping turtle.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

turtle again


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another turtle.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Crabs- Babies.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

An eel...that monster moved quick...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Better pic.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Another


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

A different, but still cool eel!







POTM?!?!?!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Cool Ray!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Cricket land!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

WOW!! I wish my petstore was even half that nice!! Looks like they know what they are doing!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

close up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

GIANT Koi ponds


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Koi Ponds


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Turn ur head left, Koi need food! I bought some of these pellts, the Koi gobbled em up!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Turn ur head left again!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Some other fish!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Too dark, what fish is this??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

See what happens when I forgot to turn the flash off.







sorry fish







Well thats all people. Will get more within a day or so! You guys haven't seen nothing yet! They have some 15" flowerhorns, and 15" Oscars that are MASSIVE. You have not even seen their "good tanks" yet! I ran out of batteries though, no worries, will be at that store again soon!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

FYI, my new Red Devil is about 3.5" long, tail to head and has swallowed 2 golfish. And for those who say you need a huge tank for ONE Red Devil. Yes you do, when the fish gets bigger, I will sell it or get a bigger tank. It doesn't have much character for now though, mellow in my opinion. I have the water at 80 degrees. This is perfect, right?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great collection!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

damn you californians have sick pet stores!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet pet store
and that turtle looks like a musk turtle


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Very impressive. I would buy there with no hesitation!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hehe, glad you guys like it, I assure you, you have seen nothing yet







will TRY to get more pics tomorow, if I am not working. Dang manager didn't give me my schedual yet.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that petstore really cares for its animals. tanks look nice and clear and from what i seen all the animals looked healty as hell. they werent overcrowded and they kept the fiddlers in a 50/50 tank (over here they dump them in a tank with tetras and no land areas at all which eventually sufforcates them) i hope they have brackish water though but yea that store is hot as hell


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Too dark, what fish is this??


 this one and the one above it are discus


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

that's clean as hell. awesome koi ponds, i used to keep koi, my biggest was at least 16", he's taxidermed now. anyway


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

looks like a good lfs

the last 3 pics are of discus

the last 2 are snakeskin discus i think...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a very nice lfs. cant wait for the pics of the big oscars and flowerhorns









and also, feeders arent a good choice of food for red devils... so you might want to consider changing that soon


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> thats a very nice lfs. cant wait for the pics of the big oscars and flowerhorns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will. Worms or Beefheart. The Devil loves flakes as well! He has eaten THREE goldfish now. When he gets bigger, I will probably sell him.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...over here in Holland we can only dream about such LFS


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice shots.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i wish that my fish store around here is half as good as that one but then again it is probably good cuz i would spend too much money and be even more broke that i am right now


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

that blue spotted ray is the kind i want. too bad its saltwater though.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A very nice fish store









Next time up San Jose way I should stop in.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

weezplz said:


> damn you californians have sick pet stores!


 omg that is really something comapred to the small ones where i live


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice filo..thanks for the salt shots...some really nice eels..


----------

